# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Oh god its going to be next week.....

## Kylie

...... that allie dies! The previews make it look like it is!
I cried on todays episode what am I going to do next week? I need a truck load of tissues!

----------


## angelblue

Yes i think so to i think she dies in that espisode  :Crying:

----------


## Layne

How do you know she dies may i ask!!
Tissues at the ready?

----------


## angelblue

Because she goes to the hospital and when she goes to tell gavin the good news that she got the whole clear a bus hit across the road from the salon  :Crying:

----------


## monkey17

I read in a TV magazine that Ally does not get the all clear.... she marrys gavin then goes to see the doctor secretly to get her results and finds out that the treatment has not worked and she secretly says goodbye to ralphie and her mum in the park, but her mum realises what is happening but does not let on, and ally throws herself under a bus so that her family dont know the treatment does not work and cos the doctor tells ehr she ownly has days to live?? dunno if its true though! think she does it so she does not have to die in front of her family! IM SOOOOOOOOOO GONNA CRY IF ITS TRUE!

----------


## tasha_cfc

I dont really think Allie would kill herself as she wants all the time she has left to spend with Gavin and ralphie. It really looks like she is going to die next week as i thought so to when i watched the preview clip. 

I thought Gavin was being really selfish in last nights episode as he didnt seem to care about what Allie was going through and he was flirting away with Melissa you could see the hurt in Allies eyes when she saw them together i felt so sorry for her, although she knows when she is gone Gavin will be straight in there with Melissa how cruel of him...

However he made her happy at the end of the ep by asking to remarry her again.

----------


## amyle

oN LAST NITES EPISODE THAT HER TREATMENT WAS NOT WORKING SO HOW COME NEXT WEEK SHE GETS THE ALL CLEAR - IT DOES NOT MAKE SENSE?

----------


## Katy

i think it is next week because i read somewhere that sarah parish was going in the fourth episode. Its going to be a really sad episode. I think us soapboard users need a sponsership deal with kleenex.

----------


## no1abbafan

It could be true because when the series was being advertised as coming back, there was a clip where Allie was talking to her mum in a park and her mum was saying "he has a right to know" so maybe the treatment doesnt work.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

no i dont think it does - i gathered that she stops the treatment so that shed feel better even though it would mean her dying sooner.

----------


## iocioc

but god allie is the soul of cutting it how could they kill her off with no return

----------


## eastenders mad

i know she does definely get run over by the bus or is it the cancer cause for the clip next week it looked liked it was the cancer. But then her and gavin were standing outside and there was a bus coming down the road.

----------


## samantha nixon

i dont want allie to go and it was sad when allie gave ralphie to melissa and said melissa, gavin and ralphie looked good together

----------


## Abbie

noooooooooo i no that sge is gonna die but i dont want her to im soooooo not gonna be able to watch

----------


## Katy

its going to be cold feet all over again

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i bet is going to be like that

----------


## Abbie

only two days left :'(

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

ok i know you are all going to want to shoot me but i think Gavin and Melissa have more chemistry than allie and gavin do. although i think its probably because allie is more of a closed character and is quite harsh but ermmm......yeh

----------


## hannah-mj

oh my god she's dead!? my mum cried.......

----------


## Layne

I don't think the death was sad, it was the lead up to the death when i cried, the wedding and everything!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I don't think the death was sad, it was the lead up to the death when i cried, the wedding and everything!


I agree, next weeks episode will be the really sad one.

----------


## MinxieMopp

Hi Guys,

The death wasn't that sad, it was Gavin's face when he realised Allie had been run over which had me in tears.

I will really miss Sarah Parish and Jason Merrells. I do feel Cutting It should have ended at Series 3, do to a Cancer Storyline on a show that is usually light and funny has been rather draining. I loved Cutting it but Series 4 has really not excited me in the same way as the previous Series.

End it here, Allie is now dead, Gavin is leaving so what could possibly be left?

Louise
xxx

----------


## Abbie

im confused i dont know if her death was sad i think it was just the whole idea of her dead that made me cry for ages ages

----------


## lilly

i know what you mean. i was crying for ages but the death was so sudden i think it was more the fact that she was dead than the way it happened! i knew it was going to happen before it did, but for those who dont read spoilers it would have kinda come outta nowhere!   :EEK!:  plus the way she had been so happy throughout the episode made it even more upsetting! i was even crying when she was in the park with ralphie and said that she wanted to teach him how to skateboard but wouldnt be around! i cry so easily.   :Crying:  

Next week does look so sad though, i actually think i will be crying non stop. Poor Gav, cutting it really wont be the same without them, but it might still work it will just be very different! syd was actually really annoying me though, shes just so me me me!   :Mad:  

One more thing, is it just me or does it seem like the past series with finn etc didnt really happen, theres no real reference to them. I think this series was more about wrapping things up for Allie and Gav, because both Sarah and Jason want to go on and do other things, but viewers wanted to know what finally happened between them! bit of a harsh way to end it tho in my opinion but i do think its really good that we still have 2 episodes to see how everyone deals with it, thats going to be the saddest thing, seeing how much everyone will miss her!   :Crying:

----------


## BEVERLEY

HI i just thought it was really syrange how on ralfies birthday there was no mention of ruby and artimis cos it was her birthday too and i guess there will be no show at the funneral either   even if they dont show there should be a mention at least surely after all ruby is allies daughter x prehaps gav will go and find ruby and his daughter x

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> HI i just thought it was really syrange how on ralfies birthday there was no mention of ruby and artimis cos it was her birthday too and i guess there will be no show at the funneral either   even if they dont show there should be a mention at least surely after all ruby is allies daughter x prehaps gav will go and find ruby and his daughter x


Good point, we will find out either way soon, only 2 episodes left in this series.

----------

